# أريد صنع جهاز ينبه عن الأشياء المسروقة .... لكن لا أعلم من أين أبدأ



## ABnet (11 ديسمبر 2006)

أريد بعض الأفكار لمشاريع بسيطة لكن مفيدة 

أنا طالب بالثانوية العامة حبيت أن أقدم للمدرسة عمل قبل التخرج

المهم أبغى منكم المساعدة و المشورة في صناعة بعض الأشياء المفيدة 

فمثلا الطلاب الذين سبقونا كانوا قد قدموا أعمالا في غاية الروعة مثل:المصعد - جهاز انذار الحرائق - جهاز استشعار يكون مركب مثلا على الباب ان مر أحد من الباب يصدر صوت .
و أنا كنت قد شاركت في بعض الأعمال معهم . :81: 

=-=-=-=-=-===--==-=--=-==-=--=--==-=-=--
المهم طرأت في بالي فكرة وهي :
صناعة جهاز عبارة عن < تنبيه عن المسروقات > إن بعد شيء من ممتلكاتك ( طبعا تكون هناك قطعة مركبة مثلا على الجوال ) ويصدر الصوت على بعد 3 أمتار < عشان تكون هناك مسافة قريبة بينه وبين السارق و يلحقه :68: >

أرجو منكم مساعديتي في صنع هذا الجهاز


----------



## ABnet (12 ديسمبر 2006)

أرجو من ذوي الخبرة و الابداع مساعدتي في صنع هذا الجهاز
ما هي المتطلبات في هذا المشروع البسيط ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 ديسمبر 2006)

بحث على النت عن الشركات المنتجة وادرس افكارهم
احد الطرق التى ذكرتها تعتمد على وجود قطعة من ماده يمكنها الإهتزاز عند رنين معين و عند المرمر من البوابة تتعرض لمجال صغير له نفس التردد وعندها تهتز وتسبب استهلاك اكبر للطاقة من المرسل والذى يكشف على انه سرقة


----------



## ABnet (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك أخي ماجد على مشاركتك

لكن أنا فكرتت لو أني أستخدم الانفراريت بحيث أنه إن ابتعد الجوال مثلا يطلع صوت الجرس وان اقترب توقف الجرس .
بحيث يكون الجرس يطلع من الجهاز الذي أمتلكه و القطعة المركبة على الجوال

هذه هي الفكرة حقتي
لكن المشكلة أنني لم أتعامل مع الانفراريت قبل كذا 
فياليت لو تشرحولي اش القطع التي يجب أن أمتلكها لكي أصنع هذا الجهاز ؟ وكيفية التعامل مع الانفراريت من حيث التحكم بالمسافة ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 ديسمبر 2006)

المشكلة ان الإنفرارد سهل التعامل معها وابطال مفعولها وبعدين - من المنطقى ان ندرس ما فعله الناس حتى نعمل ما هو احسن فالقطعة السابقة لا تكلف مالا اما ان تضع على الجوال جرس وجهاز ارسال واستقبال هذا مكلف جدا ثم انك يجب ان تسمح للمشترى ان يرفع الشئ ويفحصه وان اعجب به قد ياخذة معه وقبل الخروج بمتر واحد يغير رأيه ثم يترك القطعة ويعدل عن شراؤها
هل ستطلق عليه الإنذار كلما تحركت القطعة معه؟
القطعة المذطورة إما يبطل مفعولها عند الدفع (الكاشير) بواسطة مغناطيس قوى أو يكون لديها عدة يدوية صغيرة لخلعلها ثم اعادة استخدامها مرة اخرى


----------



## ABnet (16 ديسمبر 2006)

يبدو أنك قد كبرت الموضوع شوي
كل مافي الموضوع أنه راح يكون جهاز بسيط للمدرسة يعد من ابتكارات المدرسة 
بعدين نشوف إن أعجبتها الوزارة الفكرة هم راح يطوروها بأنفسهم وراح يكون هناك ناس مختصين بالشيء هذا 
يعني أنا راح أعطيهم البداية فقط
وللمعلومة هذا الجهاز موجود فعلا قرأت عنه بأحد المواقع وموجود بالصين على شكل خاتم وقطعة من اللاصق تضع على الجوال .


----------

